# Cast iron pans?



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Had a fire and lost all my cast. Bought new Lodge "SEASONED", and cannot get them to season properly. Can I grind off the coating and smooth the bottom to where I can season?


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Look over in the hobbies forum. Pm this guy. He has a lot of knowledge about cast cookware. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

thx


----------



## Kfbauer (Feb 12, 2017)

Sand blast it off


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Spray it with easy off and wrap it in a garbage pack for 3 days. Take it out and spray it off. Might take a couple times but it will take it to bare metal. Then season. Not sure about smoothing. I would think sand paper smooth. I only did old school pans. They were already smooth.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*High quality cast iron $$$*

*
Smithey 
Stargazer
Marquette Castings
*
Southern Cast Iron magazine is a solid read
Also check out Cast iron mafia on FB

The adults in my kids scout troops use CI in a lot of our cooking over fire.... the way is was meant to be used....

I have old Lodge and new Lodge ..... and if it isnâ€™t 30+ yrs old....itâ€™s in the cabinet and not my first grab.

Look for estate sales and garage sales for older CI .... but be quick to them as the resellers are doing the same.

Rusted old ones that look unusable can be reconditioned...


----------



## 202.gary (Jun 4, 2018)

Cast iron is porous which could hold any chemicals you apply. I have cleaned several old cast iron using a 3M rotary paint and rust stripper. After a good wash I use lard to season. The trick to keep them that way is to wash only with hot water. Never use soap or boil water in them.


----------

